# David Hogg (quite the boar) is really competitive with a google docs preorder system!



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Wow, here he is! The man himself! Hates guns because he was traumatized by a school shooting he wasn't even there for. A 2nd amendment supporter sells great and popular pillows. Hog decides to compete. So he starts a website with little to no punctuation. He has preorders on a google doc. I am sure he will soon be a major competitor soon. What a stance for gun control!








GoodPillow™ HYBRID • 2-pack • exclusively @ Pillow-Fight.com


"The most talked about consumer brand of 2021" per PRWeek — invented by David Hogg & William LeGate… the GoodPillow HYBRID is "two pillows in one" – with varying levels of support, depending on which side of the pillow is facing up. Cooling memory foam on one side, luxury down-alternative on the...




goodpillow.co












hey, you want a good pillow?


fill out below & we'll be in touch when we're ready for pre-orders :)




docs.google.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Typical socialist. He talks a good game and got his lefty friends to talk about it but he forgot to patent the name. Now a gun attorney holds the patent. 

Barely a month into this and his company already heading for the trash.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I just asked him what's the largest-caliber pistol he would recommend I keep under my Good Pillow for self-defense purposes.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack, you need to encourage him to do the research and see what the largest caliber his pillow will allow and still keep the noise level below 65db . . . without that research . . . none of us will know which one to buy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maybe Matt over at DemolitionRanch can do a "How Many Good Pillows Will It Take To Stop A 50 BMG?" video.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Horrible news! 

I thought the little peter-puffer was dead! 

Now I find out that he's alive and in the news again? Not cool, just not cool.


----------

